# Mud Machine



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Anyone ever heard of or run these? The popo I just picked up has a set of 27" mud machines on it. They tower over my 28" laws.









Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I've seen a handful of those around here. They seem to be a good all around tire. Remind me a little of a zilla.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ye I can see that. For what little time the old Polaris ran they did good. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

They are a pretty decent tire. Not the full on "mud Machine" tire but they are great for all round use. Plus they wear like iron so they will last you forever. The only complaint i have is that they will not climp for S**t.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Climp?


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We have a great thread about them already if you will search for it you'll find it.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/15-tire-rim-411/18959-anyone-got-mud-machine-bi-tri-claws.html


matter of fact it showed right up... ^^^ there it is.


----------

